# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Khách sạn giá rẻ Phú Quốc tiêu chuẩn 2* - 300.000 VNĐ

## dulichnt

Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn Phú Quốc của www.phuquocbook.com - Cam kết đặt phòng nhanh nhất và tư vấn chính xác nhất.

Phu Quoc Book - Đặt phòng gọi ngay - 0776.639391

Khách Sạn Thăng Long - là khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 sao nằm ngay trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông, cách biển khoảng 300m. Phòng sạch sẽ, tiện nghi và giá phòng bình dân, Thăng Long là sự lựa chọn tiết kiệm những vẫn mang lại hài lòng về tiện nghi.
LOẠI PHÒNG GIÁ
V.I.P 470.000
FAMILY 420.000
DELUXE 350.000
STANDARD 320.000

Khách Sạn Anh Đào-mới đi vào hoạt động vào năm 2011. Với ưu thế mới, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi lại nằm trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo gần chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu, khách sạn Anh Đào sẽ là lựa chọn tối ưu trong phân khúc khách sạn bình dân- giá rẻ.
LOẠI PHÒNG GIÁ (VND)
Hướng Biển 500.000
Hướng núi 450.000
Khách Sạn Phương Đông -là khách sạn phục vụ du lịch chuyên nghiệp trên đảo Phú Quốc , nằm ngay khu vực chợ đêm đông đúc , khách sạn không có bãi biển riêng nhưng nghỉ tại đây rất gần để đi đến bãi biển Dinh cậu . Các quán cafe , nhà hàng , tiệm tạp hóa gần khu vực khách sạn cũng làm du khách thoải mái hơn khi nghỉ tại khách sạn Phương Đông.
LOẠI PHÒNG GIÁ ĐẶT TẠI PHUQUOCBOOK (VND)
Phòng 1 giường (1,4m) 450.000
Phòng 2 giường(1,4m và 1m) 550.000

Nhà Nghỉ Mỹ Linh - Nhà nghỉ bình dân với giá phòng 200.000đ trở lên
Khách Sạn Minh Hồng -nằm đoạn đầu đường Trần Hưng Đạo gần khu vực Chợ đêm Dinh cậu , bãi biển công cộng , các quán cafe , tạp hóa . Khách sạn Minh Hồng có 09 phòng được chăm chút cẩn thận , tiện nghi đầy đủ và sạch sẽ , khách sạn này tạo thêm sự lựa chọn phong phú cho các loại phòng có giá vừa phải .

PhuQuocBook-Dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn Phú Quốc

Địa chỉ Số 194 , Đường 30/04 , Khu phố 1, Thị trấn Dương Đông , Huyện Phú Quốc

Email : contact@phuquocbook.com

----------


## tamtre

bạn ơi cho mình hỏi có phải đi vào sài gòn xong đi ô tô, tàu ra phú quốc ko

----------

